# Busted



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Hunted turkey down in jackson co on friday
At daybreak had 3 gobblers going setup on the closest
He was hot cuttin my calls off in the middle of calling 
I was thinking its going to be a early morning but noooooooooo he stops coming but still gobbling
I reset up on him and he was hung up in the middle of a bowl area found a tree to reset 
looked up and seen a tree that would have been perfect to setup at made the move 
well I guess the grass always greener on the other side becuse me and mr tom had the same idea I have been BUSTED!!!!
GREAT MORNING , GREAT HUNT, MAYBE NEXT TIME
geowol
George


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

glad to see you had action. I went to Coshocton county and it was quiet. didn't hear one gobble. Did have a hen yelping 30 yds in front of me at around 9am. This is the worst season I have had for action. 
ski


----------

